# Cube Cages



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, so my rat is getting big pretty quick and I know she's going to need a bigger cage. I'm keeping an eye on craigslist but I want more info about building cube cages...you know from those storage cubes.

I want some more pictures, and general info....if ya'll don't mind. 

Once I get the bigger cage, I'll be getting her a playmate, so don't bug me about that, please.

---
EDIT!

I've given up on finding/making a cube cage. I've found an AWESOME bookshelf thing that me and my bf are going to convert into a rat mansion.
If you still want to put up info about cube cages for other, feel free, but otherwise, I'm done with this thread. 

Thanks to everyone for they're help!


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a nice picture I saved a while ago of the kind of cage you're looking for - it seems pretty simple. However, I heard several people on this forum talk about problems with their ratties eating the coroplast that this type of cage is usually lined with. 

Also, keep in mind - I have these kinds of cubes in my room for my clothes - and my ratties manage to squeeze through the holes. 

They start to squeeze through and get stuck halfway through - so they start to squeak and squeak and squeak in panic. Once they manage to get all the way through they try to go back through the same hole and squeak in panic all over again. (they don't even have to, they could just crawl back down on to the ground and walk to the next cubicle - weirdos) :? 

You might consider buying some kind of metal mesh from lowes or home depot to line the cage with. . .


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

P.S. I heard that they make these kinds of cubicles with smaller holes in them - however, I've never seen them myself - could just be a weird rattie urban legend. 
Good luck!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they do make them smaller meshed. there is a member on here that has a cube cage for her rats. i believe she posted pictures in the display your cage sticky at teh top of this section.


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

What are those cube things called? I have some set up as a book case. I want to buy more but I can't remember what they are called!


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

hehe. I was wondering the same thing - and spent about 20 minutes trying to figure it out. They're called: Neat Ideas or Whitmore Cubes. 

I know they used to sell them at Costco or Walmart - that's where I got mine. 

. . .I don't know who makes the ones with the smaller holes. . .


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

There's no specific name for it. I use them for my guinea pigs. Every company calls it something different. 

I've seen a lot of people with them with smaller holes. Asked where they're gotten them. And have had no luck!


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, if i couldn't find any with smaller mesh i was going to get some chicken wire or something...but i'm def gonna look from some with smaller holes.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

try going on www.kijiji.com or www.kijiji.co.uk
wherever you live.
hope this helps,
skitza


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

so no ones knows what they're called? I've found pics of some with smaller mesh...so they DO exist....


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

grid shelf units??

I boought some years ago & they sucked as shelves but they make a darn fine guinea pig cage


the holes are too big for rats & I have not seen the small sized openings


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Far as I'm aware they're just called storage cubes. I've seen mesh ones at Target or Walmart.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Most commonly I've seen them as "Neat Ideas!" cubes in Target.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

OHHH! I saw those in Target today!
I think I even saw some with small holes, but I'm not positive on that.
I wish I had looked at the price...
how do you make a cage out of them, though?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Target, that's where I got mine (sorry I didn't reply to your PM earlier, Coyote). They're about $15 for a box, you'll need at least two boxes for two rats, but you'll have a little left over for a small shelf if you want...

Pics-










Empty-









Detail of "hinge"









It looks a little different now, I used zip ties to hold it all together. I also use the lid from a giant storage bin as the bottom, which I find easier to clip fabric on to and deal with. And the level are all different, I have two smaller ones instead of the one big one.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

What are people's opinions on cube cages?? How practical are they etc?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

That one looks a lot different from the one in the pic at the top of this thread. O.O Now I'm confused, haha.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

There's quite a lot of info if you search google on how to make cube cages. Just been having a look


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

twitch said:


> they do make them smaller meshed. there is a member on here that has a cube cage for her rats. i believe she posted pictures in the display your cage sticky at teh top of this section.


i have one of those cages. three of my boys live in it.

these three fatboys in a hammock...









the cage itself...








i have 5 hammocks strung up in the towers. the boys have a box to climb on/sleep in, which gets changed every week, although they tend to sleep in the litter tray which can be seen behind the box (its blue).
















the hammocks are held in place with clothes pegs. the panels are held together with zip ties. the doors are closed with binder clips.

the boys can stick their boofheads out, but not their bodies...


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

CUTE! Well I went onto my old guinea pig forum, I don't go on their anymore because some of the users are nasty and gave me a lot of attitude... But I found some pictures of the small mesh cages...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

ooo sam, i like that blue one. i might try to create something along those lines for my fatboys... it'll give them heaps more room. i'll just have to find somewhere to put it...


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah I wish I could find those cubes somewhere but I can't.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

yes, i hear you have to order them from a website that sells them. i have been trying to find this sight but i have had no luck.
right now i'm sticking with store bought cages.


----------

